# Awning Maintenance



## WOODTRAILMAN (Nov 6, 2003)

Hey yall
The ice storm we had the last couple of days is gone. The Weatherman ( no I'm not pc ) said it's suppose to be around 60 degrees. sunny This means I've got to unroll the awning, spray it with a clorox solution, roll it back up for 10 minutes, unroll it again, scrub the mildew, rinse, dry, roll it back up and lock it down and wait for the next round of wet weather. My plan is to install a metal rv cover (very large carport ) next to the garage. My question is for you guys who store their Outbacks this way. How often do you do awning cleaning? Being not enclose completey or climate controlled it still is gonna get damp. What do you think?
Thanks in advance, Wood


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Hello WOODTRAILMAN,
I had posted a question on another forum about cleaning mildew spots from awnings and two of the replies said that their trailers were kept in barns or metal buildings. They said that it's due to condensation and they still have water drip from their awnings with no rain having reached their RVs. The only one that said he did not have that problem said he has a cloth or fabric awning of some kind. I think I'm going to try the bleach method you described. Sounds like it would work. Thanks and have fun thawing out.

sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny


----------

